# travois anyone?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

hello! i am wondering if anyone uses a travois? i been searching the internet but i still can't figure out how it is attached... like how do you fasten it so it doesn't just slide off the animal' butt. i'd like to try a travois with the goats and with my dog. thanks!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

you need to have some sort of light harness to fasten it to. If you're going to be putting much weight at all you should be sure it is well padded. You can see in some photos that it is tied to a saddle....


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

well yesterday i made one and it seems to be just a few inches too short... i think it would work perfect for my dog if i had a harness for her. i really need to work with her more because she is behaving very badly and i seriously wanted to drown her... but i won't really. i'm gonna work with her today. maybe i can make a harness for her. i've been doing internet searches but i they are all on dogs or people pulling them. and the pics don't show enough detail for me to get a good look.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.sdpb.org/Oceti/Travois.jpg this one isn't joined @ the top... more like shafts....
http://www.nps.gov/features/yell/slidef ... /16549.jpg this one is on a dog
http://image10.webshots.com/10/9/59/73/ ... OdR_fs.jpg ...on a model horse.....
http://image07.webshots.com/7/9/68/17/1 ... Cxu_fs.jpg another angle
hope these help good luck working w/her


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

the one i made the other day works great on the dog. i had made a rope harness for her to pull an empty sled and i just changed it to fit over a folded up fleece blanket and i figured out how to attach it. there is a loop that goes around in front of her nack and chest at the cross of the travois and the harness get tied to the "shafts" on her sides. so it doesn't slide off. 

in that first pic/link i don't think i would want to sit that close to the horse's butt.... it's bad when a goat farts when you are milking... i don't think i'd sit there. lol!
thanks for the links!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

that sounds great! post some photos!

lol no prob.


----------

